# new Nigerian, possibly pregnant



## Ariel72 (Jan 28, 2012)

I finally have a goat!  Just got her for my Christmas present... today .  When we picked Juliet up I realized her old owners (beginners themselves) had her penned with her 5 month old offspring, one of them a cute little buck.  What is the chance she is already pregnant again?  She looks like she could be expecting.  She is pretty round and sticks out a little more on her left side than on her right side.  I'll try to figure out how to upload some pictures tomorrow.  My question is about how I should handle her in case she is pregnant.  She has been getting alfalfa hay at night and one cup of goat sweet feed from Mialan Center at night.  Wormed every 3 months, no minerals, and never vaccinated.  I think her coat looks a bit rough.  I'm going to give her first CDT tomorrow after she has settled in some.  I was given some of the alfalfa hay and grain she is used to, in order to give her something familiar at first.  I want to switch her to grass hay since I have about 30 bales of that already.  Is TSC a good place to get goat mineral?  

She is about 4 years old and had her first kids last August.  And yes, she is an only goat temporarily.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 28, 2012)

That is a pretty close breeding. Hopefully you won't have genetic problems to deal with if she is pregnant.


----------



## Ariel72 (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes definately not what I would have chosen:/.  Just want to do the best I can for her from this point on.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 28, 2012)

Well my 1st suggestion would be get a test done. Then you won't have to wonder anymore. They're fairly inexpensive. Also have the vet run a fecal while you're at it if she's been getting the same wormer every 3 months she may have built immunity (well her worms may have built immunity). Have the vet suggest a wormer that's safe during pregnancy and not the same one she's been using if she's carrying a worm load.

I would get her on a complete goat only pellet especially since she hasn't had minerals. It will be higher in goat specific nutrients like copper.( i.e.-Purina goat chow, ADM goat pellet, Dumor goat pellet.)

Get her a loose mineral (Personally I like Manna Pro Goat) it's $10 at Tractor Supply Co. Offer it free choice or put a handful in her pellets every day til you can get a free choice feeder.

Make sure she has plenty of fresh water at all times. 

There is a lot to learn but that is a good start & read up on these boards there's lots of good info.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 29, 2012)

Get minerals ASAP. Manna Pro Goat Mineral at TSC is a good one. Has chelated and sulfate minerals in it which is what you are looking for. Definitely vaccinate for CD&T. If she has never been vaccinated, then I would also booster it in 3 weeks. There is definitely a good chance she is pregnant. If she is still in milk, then I would dry her up.

You don't need to worm every 3 months. Just worm as needed. Have a fecal run and see if you need to worm and then worm appropriately.


----------



## Ariel72 (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll go to TSC first thing tomorrow morning for minerals.  Juliet is already dry so thats something.  I will be giving a booster on the CDT.  Already have it in the fridge...thanx Kim.  How do you do a pregnancy blood test?


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 29, 2012)

You can go to BioPryn's site - 
http://www.biotracking.com/goats
You can, if you're comfortable w/it....do it yourself for less w/out involving a vet.

She wouldn't be showing yet, even if he got her a month or two ago....kids do 75% of their growing in the last month.  The left side is the rumen, so that's what you're seeing....being bigger on that side is 'normal'.   It's POSSIBLE she's bred....but yeah, the test would be the only way to know.

Check her eyelid and see if the membrane is pale or a nice dark pink.  If it's pale, I'd DEFINITELY have a fecal ran.

I agree w/ the Manna Pro mineral.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh since you're new I would get the vet to help with the blood thing or have an experienced goat person show you. It's really not easy unless you know what you're doing. My husband & I tried to do it this week-end & goats do not like holding still. At all. Not good for someone trying to draw blood & not knowing what you're doing. lol


----------



## Ariel72 (Jan 30, 2012)

I just gave Juliet her Manna Pro minerals and she didn't seem too interested in them beyond a little taste.  I was surprised because I expected her to be starving for them.  Maybe she doesn't know what they are.  She seemed disappointed that is wasn't her sweet feed.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 31, 2012)

They don't hoof them down like feed, they just sorta snort / lick a bit of what they need.

Some days mine could care less, others they act like it's manna from heaven. 

Goats are just wierd.

Don't they smell heavenly???


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 31, 2012)

That's true & also goats are always wary of new foods until they get more used to them. She may turn her nose up at the minerals now, but after a few tastes she will catch up on what she needs. If you feed her treats out of your hand try feeding her a little of the loose mineral out of your hand. That may get her started.


----------

